# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  DEU Presse: Jetzt vor dem Winter auf Frösche und Kröten achten

## Herp News

*DRESDEN FERNSEHEN* (Germany) 30 November 09  _Jetzt vor dem Winter auf Frösche und Kröten achten  Gullis und Lichtschächte werden zu tödlichen Amphibienfallen_ 
         Nicht abgedeckte Gullis entlang der Straßen und Lichtschächte am Haus gefährden in diesen Tagen wieder Kröten, Frösche, Salamander und andere Lurche.
         Die für November viel zu milden Temperaturen sind dafür verantwortlich, dass die meisten Amphibien sich noch nicht für den Winter zurückgezogen haben oder aus ihrer Winterstarre wiederaufwachen und aktiv werden. Auf der Suche nach Nahrung fallen die Tiere dann häufig in nicht abgedeckte Gullis oder Lichtschächte, wo sie verhungern, vertrocknen und später erfrieren.
         Garten- und Häuslesbesitzer sind jetzt besonders gefordert", so Claus-Peter Hutter, Vorsitzender des bundesweiten Arbeitskreises der Umweltakademien und Leiter der Umweltakademie Baden-Württemberg. Lichtschächte am Haus und Gullis entlang der Straßen und Wege seien jetzt für Molche, Kröten und Frösche wieder tödliche Amphibien-Fallen, weil die Tiere auf der Suche nach Winter-quartieren vor allem feuchte und dunkle Ecken suchten. Lichtschächte werden dabei häufig zu Todesfallen vor allem für noch relativ kleine Jungtiere. 
         Beim Überqueren von Straßen stellen die Bordsteine oft unüberwindbare Hindernisse dar, die Tiere wandern deshalb entlang der Bordsteine und fallen dabei häufig in Gullis. Hutter rät deshalb allen Garten- und Hausbesitzern, Gullis und Lichtschächte mit feinmaschi-gen Netzen abzudecken, damit die Tiere nicht hineinfallen können. 
         Zuvor sollte kont-rolliert werden, ob sich nicht schon Amphibien in Gullis und Schächten befinden, so die Empfehlung der Umweltakademien. Amphibien wie Frösche, Molche oder Kröten sind dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass sie im Verlauf ihres Lebens sowohl an Land als auch im Wasser leben. Zumindest zur Fortpflanzung müssen die meisten Amphibien das Wasser aufsuchen. Bei diesen Wanderungen im Frühjahr fallen viele Tiere dem Straßenverkehr zum Opfer. Auch die Lebensraumzerstörung ist Ursache dafür, dass fast ein Drittel aller Amphibienar-ten laut Roter Liste als bedroht gelten.
 Jetzt vor dem Winter auf FrÃ¶sche und KrÃ¶ten achten â Gullis und LichtschÃ¤chte werden zu tÃ¶dlichen Amphibienfallen - DRESDEN FERNSEHEN â Alle Videonachrichten fÃ¼r Dresden! > Nachrichten > Dresden

----------

